# Infant toddler youth - how's the market?



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, does anyone target the infant toddler and young children market? and if so how well do you do in that market?


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Infant toddler youth*

I do & I do fairly well.


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Infant toddler youth*

I work with a few private lines who market only to the infant/toddler/childrens market and do very well. IMHO it may be easier to market because not many people care about brand names for babies, only high quality and cuteness


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Infant toddler youth*



plan b said:


> Hi, does anyone target the infant toddler and young children market? and if so how well do you do in that market?


I do almost exclusively and I'm shipping 250 to 300 items a month after a little more than three months in business.

I average 2-3 hours of sleep a night. Sometimes I don't bother going to sleep. I guess I'm saying, business is good.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Infant toddler youth*



gmille39 said:


> I do almost exclusively and I'm shipping 250 to 300 items a month after a little more than three months in business.
> 
> I average 2-3 hours of sleep a night. Sometimes I don't bother going to sleep. I guess I'm saying, business is good.


Hey Gmille.....

Do you do your own designs or do you use stock heat transfers??

We've done a few of our own...using IronAll...but most of what we do is stock heat transfers from X-It. We probably do about 100 per month or so at our mall cart.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Infant toddler youth*



treadhead said:


> Hey Gmille.....
> 
> Do you do your own designs or do you use stock heat transfers??
> 
> We've done a few of our own...using IronAll...but most of what we do is stock heat transfers from X-It. We probably do about 100 per month or so at our mall cart.


all my own designs. We may buy a few here and there, but mostly all our own.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Infant toddler youth*

HI,

Thanks for the input , helps a lot, hope you all have a great 2007,

R.


----------



## lisas (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Infant toddler youth*

Good to hear business is doing well in that area. I am getting ready to start up a t-shirt co. and I was going to start out in the baby/toddler area first and then expand to youth and adults if it goes well. (Its not baby specific design - will work for all ages). I just thought that market woudl be a good place to begin.....


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Infant toddler youth*



lisas said:


> Good to hear business is doing well in that area. I am getting ready to start up a t-shirt co. and I was going to start out in the baby/toddler area first and then expand to youth and adults if it goes well. (Its not baby specific design - will work for all ages). I just thought that market woudl be a good place to begin.....


Sounds like a good place to start.

Good luck


----------



## aamon17 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Infant toddler youth*



gmille39 said:


> Sounds like a good place to start.
> 
> Good luck


About your pricing, what model do you use? I've done some youth/childrens shirts & people expect them to be a lot cheaper than adults. I would've thought so too. But, I've found that they're no less expensive than adult shirts when buying them wholesale.

Your thoughts?


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Infant toddler youth*



aamon17 said:


> About your pricing, what model do you use? I've done some youth/childrens shirts & people expect them to be a lot cheaper than adults. I would've thought so too. But, I've found that they're no less expensive than adult shirts when buying them wholesale.
> 
> Your thoughts?


I've seen stores selling them between $8 and $15, and some even more. You are correct, the garments aren't any cheaper than adult t-shirts, and they are probably even a little more. If you print transfers on your printer, this cost will be less because you can gang several on each sheet. Find a price point your comfortable with and tweak it from there. I've seen several stores selling a lot of items for $15 and up.


----------



## scampbelly (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Infant toddler youth*

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum. Hopefully what I do is applicable. I have a brand of infant t shirts that have my logo and a Christian based message. I'm looking for ideas for selling them. I'm going to approach hospital gift shops and Christian bookstores that sell gift items. However, I was wondering if other retail establishments might have an interest in carrying them since they have a specific scripture printed on them.

Thanks for your help.

Sheila


----------



## 01tjay (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Infant toddler youth*

Glad to hear everyone is doing well. I'm starting a line/brand and should be up and running by mid-August. I'm real excited to see how it goes.


----------



## captainzoli (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Infant toddler youth*

We've been considering expanding into the infants market, mainly because my wife wants to do infant clothing. Guess she has some designs in mind.


----------

